
Java Magic. Part 4: Sun.misc.Unsafe - based2
http://mishadoff.com/blog/java-magic-part-4-sun-dot-misc-dot-unsafe/
======
nwuensche
TIL that you can manipulate memory in Java. I always thought that this is a
low-lewel-language (and C++) feature.

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/5gd7jn/sunmiscunsafe_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/5gd7jn/sunmiscunsafe_writing_directly_to_memory_what_is/)

